# New addition to fleet. 97 obs



## snorider075 (Apr 3, 2010)

Just picked up this f350 last weekend. 1997 f350 with 7.3. 122,000miles. Truck looks brand new inside and out.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

That is real nice. I like it alot.


----------



## snorider075 (Apr 3, 2010)

thanks mack


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

I wanna see more pics of it. Inside. Is it auto or stick??


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

sweet, i love obs strokers


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

Thats a very nice truck nice find


----------



## snorider075 (Apr 3, 2010)

Mackman;1271685 said:


> I wanna see more pics of it. Inside. Is it auto or stick??


its auto with a banks shift kit.


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

nice find. That is my dream truck but in black looks like there's no rot on it.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

nice truck last of the best trucks ford made


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

I know you just bought it. But do you wanna sell it??


----------



## mricefish (Feb 6, 2010)

very nice truck. My plow truck is a 93, white same body style but a 250 I would really like to upgrade to a 350 just like that one some day.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Very very nice truck! Best Ford body ever.


----------



## snorider075 (Apr 3, 2010)

Mackman;1271704 said:


> I know you just bought it. But do you wanna sell it??


I dunno man this was my all time most wanted truck since I was little. Dont think I could put a price tag on it.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

snorider075;1271733 said:


> I dunno man this was my all time most wanted truck since I was little. Dont think I could put a price tag on it.


What was the sellers? payup


----------



## snorider075 (Apr 3, 2010)

Stik208;1271736 said:


> What was the sellers? payup


Too much.lol


----------



## snorider075 (Apr 3, 2010)

wolfmobile8;1271695 said:


> nice find. That is my dream truck but in black looks like there's no rot on it.


none what so ever. flawless


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

Sweet find snorider. She is beautiful! Super clean. You gonna put anything on the front of it?


----------



## snorider075 (Apr 3, 2010)

Dunno. Almost feel bad to put some steel on the front. But thats how I justified the toy...I mean truck for work. (Wife was looking at the screen).lol


----------



## drp (Oct 12, 2009)

Its one of the best they made. I still miss both of my 97s.


----------



## snorider075 (Apr 3, 2010)

amen to that!


----------



## chevyman51 (Dec 16, 2009)

I would love to find something like that. That is a sweet truck!


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

That truck is beautiful, new trucks just arent the same as the old ones.


----------



## bruin250 (Feb 5, 2011)

Sweet truck,i like it!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

There's one jealous fellow attached to this screen name. I'd love to have one of those, the old school bfg muds add the perfect touch to it. 

Beautiful truck sir.


----------



## lude1990 (Jan 19, 2010)

that is a very very clean truck


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Looks sharp... a buddy of mine just bought a '97 350 PSD like that... thing is rotted out though... and only has 45K on it... sure goes to show a truck that has been taken care of versus one that was not... his is a real pile... he's had it for 3 months and so far we've put like $8K of parts in it...


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

mkwl;1271847 said:


> Looks sharp... a buddy of mine just bought a '97 350 PSD like that... thing is rotted out though... and only has 45K on it... sure goes to show a truck that has been taken care of versus one that was not... his is a real pile... he's had it for 3 months and so far we've put like $8K of parts in it...


If you've got 8k into parts I hope the truck was given to him.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Nice find...I wish i had kept mine.


----------



## gagesllc (Jun 12, 2010)

Nice truck one of fords bestussmileyflag


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

mkwl;1271847 said:


> Looks sharp... a buddy of mine just bought a '97 350 PSD like that... thing is rotted out though... and only has 45K on it... sure goes to show a truck that has been taken care of versus one that was not... his is a real pile... he's had it for 3 months and so far we've put like $8K of parts in it...


Haha sounds like fordpsd's truck. 10k in repairs and replacement ove the last 3 years.....


----------



## snorider075 (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks guys its a real treat driving it.


----------



## mricefish (Feb 6, 2010)

is there any lift on your new truck?


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Very nice truck! Looks perfect. Still my favorite truck body style ever. Congrats!


----------



## snorider075 (Apr 3, 2010)

mricefish;1271972 said:


> is there any lift on your new truck?


No lift thats how the 350's sat.


----------



## ddb maine (Dec 4, 2009)

:drool:

Did the gentleman happen to own any other 7.3L 's??? if yes, pm me a phone number


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice truck. It looks like it's brand new. A new stainles Fisher Xblade would look awsome on it.


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

wow that truck is clean its amazing there is still some that clean out there 
i love that seat with the cup holders i want one 
nice truck good luck with it.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

mercer_me;1272050 said:


> Nice truck. It looks like it's brand new. A new stainles Fisher Xblade would look awsome on it.


No it wouldnt. I already told him if he puts a plow on it i will have to go down ti IL and beat ass. That truck is too nice for a plow.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

mercer_me;1272050 said:


> Nice truck. It looks like it's brand new. A new stainles Fisher Xblade would look awsome on it.


No plow would look good on that.



Mackman;1272071 said:


> No it wouldnt. I already told him if he puts a plow on it i will have to go down ti IL and beat ass. That truck is too nice for a plow.


x2. I hope come winter/salt season that thing finds a cozy corner of a building and stays there until the roads are clean again in the spring.


----------



## snorider075 (Apr 3, 2010)

sorry boys a blizzard 8611 lp maybe in the future.


----------



## snorider075 (Apr 3, 2010)

ddb maine;1272041 said:


> :drool:
> 
> Did the gentleman happen to own any other 7.3L 's??? if yes, pm me a phone number


I asked him to call me when he has more. he finds them in the deep south and sells them to us north guys. I will keep in touch if a hear from him


----------



## plow3232 (Sep 21, 2009)

are you going to tell us how much?


----------



## snorider075 (Apr 3, 2010)

well...... it was more then 11 and less then 13


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

There was a truck for sale here identical only it had the 460 vs Powerstroke came from Arizona didn't last long on craigslist..


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

snorider075;1272099 said:


> sorry boys a blizzard 8611 lp maybe in the future.


Thats messed up.:realmad:


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

snorider075;1272113 said:


> well...... it was more then 11 and less then 13


That really isn't bad at all. I'd pay that all day long for that truck.payup


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

sweet truck. those body style trucks are the best looking


----------



## snorider075 (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks guys! Mack sorry about the bad news gotta make the money.


----------



## redneck farmer (Dec 2, 2006)

Very clean truck, you just don't find them like that around my area. I kick myself in the a$$ for not buying a brand new one back in 97 when I had the chance


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

http://providence.craigslist.org/cto/2284403636.html

How about this one?


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

Awesome truck, I hope I have the opportunity (and cash) to buy one someday.


----------



## PORTER 05 (Dec 28, 2005)

97's ive wanted one of those my whole life!


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

thats a real truck right there.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Gorgeous OBS right there! Best of luck with her but that engine bay looks brand new!


----------

